# .

## Ksu78

,    ?    /       .

----------


## saigak

> 


?

----------


## Ksu78

2-.            .

----------

.
    - 2010,    -403

----------

,   ,      3.    ,       .    ,   ,    ,    ,   ..     ,      0?

----------


## saigak

> ,   ,    ,    ,   ..     ,      0?

----------


## tav_buh

!

, ,   3-  ,       .      . .        ?    ,         . .
 .

----------


## tav_buh

,      ,    .    ?

----------

,     ,    3-,       .
     ,  ""  .
      1, 3, 6      (   ).       .

----------

2-    ?

----------


## tav_buh

> ,     ,    3-,       .
>      ,  ""  .
>       1, 3, 6      (   ).       .


   .  -   ( 3 ).     ,        2-.   2-  . .  ,        ,     .2 . 221 (  ).                         (   . 2,3 . 221).       =)        =))

----------


## tav_buh

2000,      .

----------


## tav_buh

,      .          03-04-08/4-355  03-04-06/5167

----------


## ArbitrYurist

?

----------

